# Kann Java das?



## Outsourcer (24. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
Ja, ich bin neu im Bereich Java. Daher ist meine erste Frage auch die, ob Java für die folgende Aufgabe geeignet ist. Ich möchte eine Mobilfunkanwendung schreiben, die nach Genehmigung eines Mobilfunktelefonnutzers seine aktuellen Positionsdaten und Telefonnummer an einen Server schickt. Anschließend soll die Software oder der Internetbrowser auf dem Handy die Antwort in Form eines "Bildes" erhalten können. In diesem Bild soll mithilfe einer konstanten Serververbindung navigiert werden können. Quasi wie maps.google.com.

Im Wesentlichen muß die Software also die Positionsdaten übermitteln, die Telefonnummer übermitteln und interaktive Bilder (wie zum Beispiel Flash auf dem PC) bedienen können beziehungsweise die Möglichkeit dazu bieten, diese bedienen zu können. Bevor ich jetzt weiter auf die einzelnen Details eingehe, möchte ich bereits jetzt wissen, ob Java dafür geeignet ist beziehungsweise welche Plattform dafür geeignet ist. Die Anwendung soll möglichst viele Nutzer erreichen können daher ist auch die Frage, ob Java die geeignete Sprache dafür ist und wenn nicht, welche Sprache dafür geeignet ist.

Viele liebe Grüße aus Nürnberg

Der Outsourcer


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2009)

Kurz und bündig.

Ja. Aber da gibt's bestimmt effektivere Möglichkeiten. Mit C oder C#

Liebe Grüße
Semox


----------



## Semox (24. Jan 2009)

ups... war nicht angemeldet... hier die Ergänzung...

Das  hängt stark im einzelnen, was die APIs des jeweiligen Fons so anbietet. Wenn's ne Java API gibt dann gut, ansonsten ist das sehr sehr ungenau gefragt. Da kann man nur pauschal Ja sagen.

Recherchiere  doch lieber mal im Netz, was es da so an Erfahrungen mit Trackern gibt. Ist ja nicht die neuste Idee. Ist überhaupt die Frage ob der Fonhersteller jedem Programmierer so freizügig Zugriff auf die Möglichkeiten triangulärer Peilung ermöglichen...

Geht ja Richtung Überwachung...

Viel Spaß
SemoX


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Jan 2009)

> Ja. Aber da gibt's bestimmt effektivere Möglichkeiten. Mit C oder C#



wie kommst du dadrauf?

das "tollste vom tollen" verwendet java

http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/android/


----------



## Semox (24. Jan 2009)

Das tollste vom Tollen... ist ganz schön diffus... Ist rein empirisch... Finde es nur lästig, wenn da erstmal lang und breit ein fettes Java Splash auftaucht und dann 5 s später die eigentliche Anwedung... 

Du glaubst ja wohl nicht an die Werbebotschaften, oder? Kann man doch mit ner guten Schnittsoftware korrigieren... ^^

Außerdem habe ich pauschal JA gesagt, daß das geht. Ist nur ne Frage der Performance.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jan 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass die Realisierung mit Java möglich ist und sicher nicht weniger performant, als wenn das mit C# gemacht werden würde.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Jan 2009)

Garantiert unperfommanter, weil inner VM laufend, stat direkt (faktor 2-5 schlechter), obs jedoch von Belang sit ist eine andere Sache, schließlich haben ja auch die emißten handys genug power für alles Mögliche.

Allerdings hat Java den simplen Vorteil das man nicht soviele Fehler reinbauen kann, zudem hat c# oder c++ den Nachteil das wenn du wirklich Mist baust, das ganze Handy abschmiert statt nur der VM (worstcase, totes HandyBetriebssystem).


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2009)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Garantiert unperfommanter, weil inner VM laufend


...wird immer wieder gerne angeführt, ist aber heute nicht mehr haltbar.


----------



## Ebenius (25. Jan 2009)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Garantiert unperfommanter, weil inner VM laufend, stat direkt (faktor 2-5 schlechter), obs jedoch von Belang sit ist eine andere Sache, schließlich haben ja auch die emißten handys genug power für alles Mögliche.
> 
> Allerdings hat Java den simplen Vorteil das man nicht soviele Fehler reinbauen kann, zudem hat c# oder c++ den Nachteil das wenn du wirklich Mist baust, das ganze Handy abschmiert statt nur der VM (worstcase, totes HandyBetriebssystem).


Mit diesem Beitrag würde ich mich bei der Bild bewerben als Titelseitenredakteur. Keine Recherche, keine Quellenangabe, kein Sachbezug, aber große Rote Überschriften (fig.). ;-)


----------



## Outsourcer (25. Jan 2009)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!
Ich werde das Thema genauer eingrenzen, damit auch gesagt werden kann, ob Java dafür im speziellen geeignet ist.
Anforderungsprofil:
- plattformübergreifend, soll auf allen Mobiltelefonen funktionieren, deren Displays groß genug sind, um eine Karte erkennen zu können.
- muß mir (gegebenenfalls nach Erlaubnis des Nutzers) die durch Triangulation oder den GPS Chip gewonnenen Positionsdaten an einen Server übermitteln können
- muß interaktive Bilder darstellen können (beispielsweise eine Karte wie bei maps.google.com)
- muß die Mobilfunktelefonnummer an meinen Server übermitteln, damit abgerechnet werden kann.
- muß höhere Mathematik beherrschen oder zumindest über Anwenderschnittstellen möglich machen

Wenn das alles möglich ist, möchte ich auch gerne einige Beispiele rund um die genannten Themen, nach denen ich lernen kann!

Viele Grüße

Der Outsourcer


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2009)

Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - plattformübergreifend, soll auf allen Mobiltelefonen funktionieren, deren Displays groß genug sind, um eine Karte erkennen zu können.


Dann kommen nur noch Handys in Frage, die Java drauf haben. 


Zu...


			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - muß mir (gegebenenfalls nach Erlaubnis des Nutzers) die durch Triangulation oder den GPS Chip gewonnenen Positionsdaten an einem Server übermitteln können


...und...


			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - muß interaktive Bilder darstellen können (beispielsweise eine Karte wie bei maps.google.com)


Es gibt eine kostenlose Navigationssoftware (Ö-NAVI), die ähnliches leistet. Was auch schon mal beweist, dass sowas funktioniert.



			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - muß die Mobilfunktelefonnummer an meinen Server übermitteln, damit abgerechnet werden kann.


Wird sicher gehen - "irgendwie".


			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - muß höhere Mathematik beherrschen oder zumindest über Anwenderschnittstellen möglich machen


Sollte mit Java kein Problem sein. Es gibt entsprechende Pakte/Bibliotheken.



			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das alles möglich ist, möchte ich auch gerne einige Beispiele rund um die genannten Themen, nach denen ich lernen kann!


Die wenigsten von uns haben eine eigene Navi-Software für's Handy entwickelt, daher wird sich auch so schnell keiner finden, der sein Know How mit dir teilt.

Ich verschiebe das mal nach Java2ME.


----------



## Outsourcer (25. Jan 2009)

Ich glaube dir gerne, daß hier nicht der richtige Bereich ist. Und wenn man schon so weit ist, daß man das feststellen kann, dann kann man auch davon ausgehen. Die nächste Frage ist also, wo mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Aber allgemein: wer will denn schon das Rad neu erfinden? Ich will natürlich keine Navigationssoftware entwickeln, wenn es sie bereits gibt. Wie leicht ist es denn, Google Earth, Virtual Earth oder Ö-NAVI in eine Handy-Javaapplikation einzubinden? Wo gibt es dafür ein Tutorial?


----------



## Outsourcer (25. Jan 2009)

Weitere Frage: Um Daten verarbeiten zu können - mit mathematischen Funktionen - welche Server-Software/Sprache sollte genutzt werden. Wie richte ich also einen Applikationsserver ein? Tutorials dafür bekannt?


----------



## frapo (27. Jan 2009)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Garantiert unperfommanter, weil inner *VM* laufend..
> ...zudem hat c# ... den Nachteil das wenn du wirklich Mist baust, das ganze Handy abschmiert statt nur der VM



Völliger Unsinn. Bei C# heißt die VM Common Language Runtime (CLR) und hat damit die ähnlichen Vorzüge bzw. Nachteile wie Java.

Wer so selbstbewusst 'shoutet' hier, sollte sich seiner Sache schon etwas sicherer sein


----------

